# New 2007 MB 320CDI -- Disappointment



## PCpassat06 (Nov 22, 2005)

Just received the new Mercedes GL 320CDI and here's my take...
--it has more rattles than my Passat
--the Harmon/Kardon sound system absolutely SUCKS compared with Dynaudio in my Passat (also present in the new 2008 Touareg), and the Q7 BOSE
--The radio/nav headunit always freezes up, is a pain to operate. 
--The ipod connection sucks (it disables your ipod, you can't see titles, operable only from steering wheel)
--There is an air leak in the driver's door that is very evident at highway speeds. 
What a disappointment for a $70,000 car! Although, there are some pluses:
--25mpg in that huge SUV is absolutely wonderful!
--the diesel is very nice to drive! (215 hp, 400 ft. lb. torque)
--The interior is stunningly nice
--I get stares from everybody while driving this suv...wonder why I don't get any stares when I drive my 3.6L passat?
So give your Q7 some praise!! I've driven V10 touaregs, and for this amount of money, the Touareg is the better buy--by a pretty big margin. I suspect that the new V6 TDI Q7 will also be a much better buy. After driving all the german SUV's, I can honestly say that Audi is the best!!! (The touareg would have to be 2nd best). I guess these disappointments are why MB is 31/31 on the list of carmakers now...and what do you expect when you build your German SUV's in the USA??


----------



## Stinky999 (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: New 2007 MB 320CDI -- Disappointment (PCpassat06)*

Why did you get it?


----------



## PCpassat06 (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: New 2007 MB 320CDI -- Disappointment (Stinky999)*

It doesn't belong to me..it's my cousins. I tried to get him to buy the Q7 first, then the Touareg, but he stuck with the MB. Oh, the service engine light came on today (only 600 miles on the car). I am driving it this week to "break it in".


----------



## Stinky999 (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: New 2007 MB 320CDI -- Disappointment (PCpassat06)*

Ahh, now I understand. 
Well it sounds like MB is determined to snatch that "overall worst quality" award away from Land Rover. It won't be easy, but it sounds like they're getting closer!


----------

